# **** SM Conversion to VBulletin ****



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Yung here. Hope you are all having a great start to the new year.

This thread is to announce that we will be converting the forum software (which is currently running on something called IPB) to a software called VBulletin. We wanted to give everyone a significant "heads up" so that no one would be caught off guard.

The timeframe for this conversion right now is an early to mid February release.

If you are a member of other online communities, there's a very good chance you've already used VBulletin before. 

*Here are the reasons we are doing this conversion:*

- vB is by far the most recognizable and used forum software in the online community; it is infinitely more secure and offers on-going support and development from the software designers

- Our team uses vB across all sites so the VS team can manage upgrades, security updates and sites add-ons much easier and more efficiently with it

- vB has a better "modification" system where we can add new features more easily and faster when the community needs it

- vB has a nicer upload and picture gallery system thats easier to manage and use

- its easier to add skins and color schemes to the forum so users may have multiple choices on how the forum looks

- vB subscription system works flawlessly, so SMC & Vendors would have no problem upgrading or resubscribing (though we will will have to work out some kinks at the beginning with the subscription system)


Our team are seasoned technicians at doing these conversions but with any major conversion of this scale, there are always going to be some bugs and glitches that will need to be worked out. We are doing everything to minimize this but if it does happen, please be patient. We will fix it.

I'm leaving this thread open for questions you may have. I'll do my best to answer them. Thanks!

Admins and Mod Team


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you give us an example on an online community that uses Vbulletin...I would like to see what it will look like..Thanks in advance!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 19 2010, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875246


> Can you give us an example on an online community that uses Vbulletin...I would like to see what it will look like..Thanks in advance![/B]


I sure can. We created a site called www.crosstourownersclub.com for the just released Honda Crosstour vehicle. Check it out.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Before we release the conversion site, I will give you guys a preview of it in a test environment to take for a test drive.  That'll be in a few weeks I believe.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Yung,
What happens to all the information contained in/at Spoiled Maltese? Does is go with the conversion? Does is get discarded? 
Thank you.
Kerry
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (admin @ Jan 19 2010, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875209


> - vB subscription system works flawlessly, so *SMC & Vendors *would have no problem upgrading or resubscribing (though we will will have to work out some kinks at the beginning with the subscription system)
> Admins and Mod Team[/B]


What is SMC????

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 19 2010, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875271


> Hi Yung,
> What happens to all the information contained in/at Spoiled Maltese? Does is go with the conversion? Does is get discarded?
> Thank you.
> Kerry
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


including the pictures in our galleries. Will they transfer?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes... all the data (pics, posts, post counts, threads) --- they will be transferred over.

SMC... um, isn't that one of the current paid membership levels?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That's fine with me. VBulletin is the system that my other forums use.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I hate to be a spoil sport but the "cross over tour" site is really Blah........very plain and not very pretty. I looks okay. and it definitely doesn't look that much different than the current SM one here. 
I much prefer when we have the Holiday skins on it. Perhaps you could get a new everyday skin thats "prettier"?

Not ALL but most of us are women and some of us are <strike>"older</strike>"OOPS , I mean, more mature and need high contrast to read posts easier. 

If the site will be more stable and more secure I am all for it........but I would also like looking at something attractive....Thanks.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Will our siggys and avatars be present like it is now? We really like seeing each others malts and changing them from time to time.......

The other site has sooooo many advertisements and no personal pics except albums that you have to click on, we are women except for a very few men and we are visual......Thanks!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

The site I showed you is an example of what VBulletin is. It has nothing to do with what SM will look like. It was more intended for everyone to see how things are structured and some of the different features.

Yes you can have siggys and avatars. 

As for the look of the forums, when we do a conversion, we try to make it as similar to the old forum in terms of color schemes. Now if you guys think it's time for a major overhaul in terms of colors, now's the time to speak up.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

There will be a gallery feature and I personally think it works better.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

No pictures in the body of the messages?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 19 2010, 03:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875300


> No pictures in the body of the messages?[/B]


vB allows for attachments in posts and does have image tags to post pictures. One of the great things about vB is that it manually resizes images in case someone posts a pic that is way too large for viewing purposes.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I hate those type of forums! Those are one of the reasons I lik SM best! Some other forums like that are Yorkietalk and Maltesetalk. Veryyyyy different from our current SM. It will not be the same. No siggys, pics are shared weird like this(you have to log on to see the pics): http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/my-yorkie...her-jacket.html
And you can only post pictures by posting attachments, no photobucket or facebook or flickr anymore. And I have always used outside links because I always send the SM link of Gigi's pictures to her breeder, family, ect. And my pictures are ALWAYS going to be to large to upload through the website! URGH! SM also manually resizes large photos.
I also know of MANY adults that think those type of forums are too confusing.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 19 2010, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875307


> I hate those type of forums! Those are one of the reasons I lik SM best! Some other forums like that are Yorkietalk and Maltesetalk. Veryyyyy different from our current SM. It will not be the same. No siggys, pics are shared weird like this(you have to log on to see the pics): http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/my-yorkie...her-jacket.html
> And you can only post pictures by posting attachments, no photobucket or facebook or flickr anymore. And I have always used outside links because I always send the SM link of Gigi's pictures to her breeder, family, ect. And my pictures are ALWAYS going to be to large to upload through the website! URGH! SM also manually resizes large photos.
> I also know of MANY adults that think those type of forums are too confusing.[/B]


I agree with the fact that 1 of the reasons I love SM so much is that when I click on a thread with pictures, I can see them instantly without clicking on a tiny tiny picture to have it open in another window resized. Is there a way we can keep the way we see pictures right now in threads the same for the new forum?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 19 2010, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875307


> I hate those type of forums! Those are one of the reasons I lik SM best! Some other forums like that are Yorkietalk and Maltesetalk. Veryyyyy different from our current SM. It will not be the same. No siggys, pics are shared weird like this(you have to log on to see the pics): http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/my-yorkie...her-jacket.html
> And you can only post pictures by posting attachments, no photobucket or facebook or flickr anymore. And I have always used outside links because I always send the SM link of Gigi's pictures to her breeder, family, ect. And my pictures are ALWAYS going to be to large to upload through the website! URGH! SM also manually resizes large photos.
> I also know of MANY adults that think those type of forums are too confusing.[/B]


With all due respect, I think you may want to do a little more research and fact finding BEFORE you come to any conclusions about what the SM vB site will be.

For instance, 

- I already said signatures and avatars would remain.
- the link that you provided, I'm not sure what you were trying to point out. I was able to click and see the image with no problems WITHOUT having to register as a user.
- vB DOES have an option to post pictures via attachments AND outside links - I think I mentioned this in my previous post

From a user standpoint, vB is nothing out of the ordinary for 95% of functions that SM members are use to. Yes it will be different. But we are here to help and answer questions about how to complete tasks. I will post tutorials on commonly used functions down the road.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

test test test teset test


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 19 2010, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875307


> I hate those type of forums! Those are one of the reasons I lik SM best! Some other forums like that are Yorkietalk and Maltesetalk. Veryyyyy different from our current SM. It will not be the same. No siggys, pics are shared weird like this(you have to log on to see the pics): http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/my-yorkie...her-jacket.html
> And you can only post pictures by posting attachments, no photobucket or facebook or flickr anymore. And I have always used outside links because I always send the SM link of Gigi's pictures to her breeder, family, ect. And my pictures are ALWAYS going to be to large to upload through the website! URGH! SM also manually resizes large photos.
> I also know of MANY adults that think those type of forums are too confusing.[/B]



MT is vB?? What I don't like about it is having to post the pics as attachments. They are so small that you HAVE to open them up in order to see any detail on them. Or, at least that's what these old eyes see. You're right, that will definitely be a huge disadvantage for me. I like being able to tell the stories with pictures, something that can't be done on MT. I will miss that for sure.

(btw, I'm NOT knocking the MT group, just the forum type - VB vs IPB)

ETA: I know better than to post before reading through the entire thread. So, Yung, you are saying that we will be able to continue posting our pictures and telling our stories with each one, just as we do now? That, then, would take care of my biggest concern.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jan 19 2010, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875310


> I agree with the fact that 1 of the reasons I love SM so much is that when I click on a thread with pictures, I can see them instantly without clicking on a tiny tiny picture to have it open in another window resized. Is there a way we can keep the way we see pictures right now in threads the same for the new forum?[/B]



On vB and with any forum software, there are two ways of posting an image: either uploading it directly from your computer or linking to the image that is hosted somewhere online.

In vB, if you upload an image from your computer, it will show as a thumbnail. If you post an image by posting the link to the source of the image, it will show the entire image albeit at a reduced size (as it currently does here).

The thumbnail function is in place because not everyone using the internet runs on highspeed connections. Imagine a thread where every post has someone posting multiple images at maximum allowed sizes. If you're using the site on low-speed internet connection, you might end up pulling a few hairs out before the entire thread loads up properly.

That is the main reason for thumbnails. I think the majority of people will be pleased by how images load up in posts on the vB version that we will release. It's different then how you see it on that yorkietalk site.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 19 2010, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875315


> ETA: I know better than to post before reading through the entire thread. So, Yung, you are saying that we will be able to continue posting our pictures and telling our stories with each one, just as we do now? That, then, would take care of my biggest concern.[/B]


Yes you will be. As I mentioned in my previous post, the only difference is if you upload an image as an attachment. It will show as a thumbnail. If you don't want the thumbnail, then upload the image to an outside host (i.e. flickr, photobucket) and then post the image as a link to your flickr or photobucket (or whatever online site you use to host images). Then it will show as a "larger" pic within the requirements of the max size allowed.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (admin @ Jan 19 2010, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875317


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jan 19 2010, 03:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875310





> I agree with the fact that 1 of the reasons I love SM so much is that when I click on a thread with pictures, I can see them instantly without clicking on a tiny tiny picture to have it open in another window resized. Is there a way we can keep the way we see pictures right now in threads the same for the new forum?[/B]



On vB and with any forum software, there are two ways of posting an image: either uploading it directly from your computer or linking to the image that is hosted somewhere online.

In vB, if you upload an image from your computer, it will show as a thumbnail. If you post an image by posting the link to the source of the image, it will show the entire image albeit at a reduced size (as it currently does here).

The thumbnail function is in place because not everyone using the internet runs on highspeed connections. Imagine a thread where every post has someone posting multiple images at maximum allowed sizes. If you're using the site on low-speed internet connection, you might end up pulling a few hairs out before the entire thread loads up properly.

That is the main reason for thumbnails. I think the majority of people will be pleased by how images load up in posts on the vB version that we will release. It's different then how you see it on that yorkietalk site. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for clearing that up Yung. It's definitely a load off of my mind :smheat:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I would like to thank the Admins for working hard in giving us a quality top notch
website and for continually finding ways to improve our experience.

:thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am not computer savy and I hated going to an outside source to post my pics. I dislike thumbnails. What do we pay the extra money for now. That is the reason I am a paying member, not to have to do those extras because it is confusing. I think it is easier for admin.....but not for the members unless I am misunderstanding. Paying for the upgrade, what exactly do we get for our money?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 19 2010, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875307


> I hate those type of forums! Those are one of the reasons I lik SM best! Some other forums like that are Yorkietalk and Maltesetalk. Veryyyyy different from our current SM. It will not be the same. No siggys, pics are shared weird like this(you have to log on to see the pics): http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/my-yorkie...her-jacket.html
> And you can only post pictures by posting attachments, no photobucket or facebook or flickr anymore. And I have always used outside links because I always send the SM link of Gigi's pictures to her breeder, family, ect. And my pictures are ALWAYS going to be to large to upload through the website! URGH! SM also manually resizes large photos.
> I also know of MANY adults that think those type of forums are too confusing.[/B]


MalteseTalk and Yorkietalk are VERY basic VB forums...other yorkie forums have complained about YorkieTalk because they don't have all the latest upgrades like some other forums do. WWW.YorkieKingdom.net is a private forum but they use VB and it is extremely colorful and full of graphics. The skin for the forum is even leopard print. Yorkietalk could have pics in siggies but they choose not to and keep siggies very small, whereas on YorkieKingdom I use the same siggie as I have on here. It's really up to the owner of the forum as to how many features they choose to use with VB. YorkieTalk just doesn't so don't go by that...I've been on other forums that use VB and they are really nice.

So hopefully the admin here will use all the really nice features of VB for Spoiled Maltese and not just the basic stuff like YorkieTAlk and MalteseTAlk do.

I guess it's because i'm not a donating member here (although I guess I should donate soon...) but I don't like having to upload my pics on photobucket and then having to put the code here...I like being able to just upload directly to a post like you can with VB...but then I do like not having to click on little pics to blow them up


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just a quick pop in to say that I have been using VB for a few years at the Purse Forum and it is just fine. I know that change can be scarey but I promise you that the user experience at tPF is in no way inferior to what we have here. On tPF we have avatars and siggies and we can link to Photobucket, etc. with no problems at all. It's a forum with 240,000 members and lots of activity ... they could get whatever forum software they want and they have VB.

In fact, Joe has been wanting to change over to VB for a loooong time because of its flexibility to add features and because he has it on his other forums... but it is a huge job to switch forum software and VS has a team in place to do things like this. 

I know what some of you mean about the Maltese and Yorkie sites that use it. What I am thinking is that they perhaps have not upgraded to the newest version. Whenever I've popped in over at those places their software doesn't seem like it is the latest at least it doesn't compare at all to the VB at the Purse Forum. Or maybe they don't utilize all the features .. but I agree that the other Maltese forums do not offer a great user experience .. and I haven't been there in ages ... just pop in now and then to see what they're up to!  

Don't get in the weeds about the skin and colors .. that is no big deal and can be easily changed... that is the least of VS's worries in doing the conversion.

Change can be good ... embrace it!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i will just say this, vB is the way to go, I made a mistake long ago by chossing IPB for SM, although it worked out ok, I wouldnt do it again, anything that can be done in this software can be done in vB and better. It is up to VS as far as the attachments go, they can be uploaded fullsize via attachments or external links like photobucket, but if you want it that way, let them know, YT and MT have not even got close to using the potential of vB so please dont base your entire opinion on those alone, I know vB in and out with my eyes closed, I'll do whatever I can alongside Yung, Sher and VS to help this go smoothly


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, thanks for clearing that up everyody. I have to admitt though that I skimmed through the before posts because I was in a hurry and must have missed something.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 19 2010, 04:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875369


> YT and MT have not even got close to using the potential of vB so please dont base your entire opinion on those alone[/B]


yeah, that's what I was going to say..and what Sher said above too....YorkieTalk and MalteseTalk only utilize some of the basic features...I've been on other VB forums that stay upgraded with all the great features and they are really nice and full of graphics and colors and neat things you can do....like chat boxes on the home page, decorated profile pages, fancy siggies like here, large avatars, etc etc. VB forums can be really nice..it's just up to each forum as to what features they want to use.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Slightly different and independent view here.  

The major commercial forum software providers like vBulletin and IPBoard produce very similar offerings in terms of 'features'. They vary in some respects, mainly 'behind the scenes' technical stuff. They may use different terminology for some member selectable options which you will soon get used to. There are many outfits producing skins (themes, styles, colorways, seasonal, holiday stuff) for both of them, but it can take a little while for the skinners to catch up to the latest versions of the forum software and I am assuming Verticalscope are planning on switching to the latest version (4.x) of vBulletin. To be frank, with both of them, members could have a large number of skins that they can choose and change at will - within the bounds of a board's policy, cost and availability of skins for new versions of the board software, of course.

For a taster, here's the website of just one of the skinners that produces skins for vB http://www.extremepixels.com/forum/forumdi...3&styleid=1. It is in vB version 3.8.4 so not quite up to the latest version. But the point is, if you go right to the bottom left of the page and click on the down arrow, where it currently says vB 3 Default, you will see and be able to select many different skins and variations they have produced for vB version 3. It seems they are well on the way to producing for version 4.

I have recently researched a lot of board software for some clients. I recommended the latest version of IPBoard for reasons appropriate to their forums that are not helpful to go into here and because they would handle the conversions of what are very large boards within the contract. But it was touch and go whether to go with vBulletin and pay a technical team to do the conversions.

As far as other those other vB boards you have mentioned are concerned - it's not, necessarily, what you have but how constructively and creatively you use it  
It will be fun! :yahoo:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay, I can't wait to see the new SM! :Waiting:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I cannot imagine what it will be like. If it's like Maltesetalk, then I'm done. Mostly all I do is tell my silly little picture stories. I can't tell my stories with thumbnails or links, if you just can't see it right away...the fun is lost.
But time will tell and I won't give up till ......till I know for sure.

EDIT: I came back to clarify my post. I don't mean I'm done as with finished with SM....but Kapoot with my stories....


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

You folks are so funny. Change is hard but not always bad, sometimes it is GOOD!!! Imagine this; oncethe change occurs and you learn to navigate it YOU MIGHT LIKE IT!!! As a frequent reader, and occasional poster I have seen lots of changes here over the last 5 years and it's all been good!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a question ... I hope I am able to word this in a way that will be easy to follow. *fingers crossed*

I'm wondering if the new software will have a more comprehensive search feature. I don't know if other members have had this issue, but I tend to use the search feature here on SM fairly often, and it's rather frustrating. Sometimes it works just fine. Other times it will bring up only a small number of the posts that should appear ... then there are still other scenarios in which the search feature won't retrieve any posts at all. And each time, my search has been for a word I'm certain appears in many posts. Here's just one example of the many times this feature has disappointed me. I once searched for "Tchelsi" (my dog's name) and the search feature found 0 results.

I hope my question is clear. Like I said, I have no idea if other members are having this problem; I've never known the topic to come up on the forum.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 20 2010, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875642


> I have a question ... I hope I am able to word this in a way that will be easy to follow. *fingers crossed*
> 
> I'm wondering if the new software will have a more comprehensive search feature. I don't know if other members have had this issue, but I tend to use the search feature here on SM fairly often, and it's rather frustrating. Sometimes it works just fine. Other times it will bring up only a small number of the posts that should appear ... then there are still other scenarios in which the search feature won't retrieve any posts at all. And each time, my search has been for a word I'm certain appears in many posts. Here's just one example of the many times this feature has disappointed me. I once searched for "Tchelsi" (my dog's name) and the search feature found 0 results.
> 
> I hope my question is clear. Like I said, I have no idea if other members are having this problem; I've never known the topic to come up on the forum.[/B]


Heidi, are you using the advanced search that is two clicks from the first one that appears when you first click "Search".. you can then filter by "username" and specific forum or all forums and can get results by thread or post . I just now tried searching on Tchelsi on the advanaced search and got 45 pages! :smstarz:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 20 2010, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875655


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 20 2010, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875642





> I have a question ... I hope I am able to word this in a way that will be easy to follow. *fingers crossed*
> 
> I'm wondering if the new software will have a more comprehensive search feature. I don't know if other members have had this issue, but I tend to use the search feature here on SM fairly often, and it's rather frustrating. Sometimes it works just fine. Other times it will bring up only a small number of the posts that should appear ... then there are still other scenarios in which the search feature won't retrieve any posts at all. And each time, my search has been for a word I'm certain appears in many posts. Here's just one example of the many times this feature has disappointed me. I once searched for "Tchelsi" (my dog's name) and the search feature found 0 results.
> 
> I hope my question is clear. Like I said, I have no idea if other members are having this problem; I've never known the topic to come up on the forum.[/B]


Heidi, are you using the advanced search that is two clicks from the first one that appears when you first click "Search".. you can then filter by "username" and specific forum or all forums and can get results by thread or post . I just now tried searching on Tchelsi on the advanaced search and got 45 pages! :smstarz: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Sher ... yes, this is happening using both search features. It doesn't surprise me that you were able to find many pages by searching "Tchelsi" ... I've had the problem many times, but only once when I searched her name. Does that make sense? It will happen every once in awhile with a certain word ... then I can search the same word again 2 minutes later, and the feature will work perfectly. And yes ... this is something that takes place whether or not I've had a glass of wine! 

This seriously isn't happening to anyone else??


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (admin @ Jan 19 2010, 02:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875268


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 19 2010, 01:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875246





> Can you give us an example on an online community that uses Vbulletin...I would like to see what it will look like..Thanks in advance![/B]


I sure can. We created a site called www.crosstourownersclub.com for the just released Honda Crosstour vehicle. Check it out. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Question is it going to be like the crosstourownership website the layout of that site is horrible? This web site is almost like spoiledmaltese and is easy to navigate also http://www.chins-n-hedgies.com/forums/ ?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 22 2010, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876315


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 20 2010, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875655





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 20 2010, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875642





> I have a question ... I hope I am able to word this in a way that will be easy to follow. *fingers crossed*
> 
> I'm wondering if the new software will have a more comprehensive search feature. I don't know if other members have had this issue, but I tend to use the search feature here on SM fairly often, and it's rather frustrating. Sometimes it works just fine. Other times it will bring up only a small number of the posts that should appear ... then there are still other scenarios in which the search feature won't retrieve any posts at all. And each time, my search has been for a word I'm certain appears in many posts. Here's just one example of the many times this feature has disappointed me. I once searched for "Tchelsi" (my dog's name) and the search feature found 0 results.
> 
> I hope my question is clear. Like I said, I have no idea if other members are having this problem; I've never known the topic to come up on the forum.[/B]


Heidi, are you using the advanced search that is two clicks from the first one that appears when you first click "Search".. you can then filter by "username" and specific forum or all forums and can get results by thread or post . I just now tried searching on Tchelsi on the advanaced search and got 45 pages! :smstarz: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey Sher ... yes, this is happening using both search features. It doesn't surprise me that you were able to find many pages by searching "Tchelsi" ... I've had the problem many times, but only once when I searched her name. Does that make sense? It will happen every once in awhile with a certain word ... then I can search the same word again 2 minutes later, and the feature will work perfectly. And yes ... this is something that takes place whether or not I've had a glass of wine! 

This seriously isn't happening to anyone else??
[/B][/QUOTE]

It happens to me and it's frustrating! :confused1: But it's usually solved after I refresh a couple of times.


----------



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

When I signed up here, I was a little shocked that the forum wasn't already vB based, which has pretty much been the standard for the last 5-10 years. I'm an active member on at least 8 forums, and inactive on many more. I don't think a single one of them are anything but vB. Anyone that knows anything about forums/message boards software would agree that this is a good change. Anyone complaining probably isn't very knowledgeable about this and I would venture to guess that 99.9% of the members will be happy with the change. Good work bringing the forum into the 21st century, :thumbsup: :chili:


----------



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

P.S. - The #1 improved feature with vB will be(IMHO) the search engine. That current god forsaken search engine will be replaced with something usable!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just a heads up -- we will be doing the vB conversion on Monday March 8th or Tuesday March 9. I know from a tech standpoint, it will take time to get use to but that's what we'll be here for. If you are familiar with vBulletin, send me a PM. I am putting together a temp tech team to help the community with using the site once we go live. I will try to get a test environment for everyone on Friday to well, test out. 

Yung


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am a teensy bit confused. I don't know anything about VBulletin. Will it change the format of SM? Like will the categories still be the same and how we post threads and stuff. Just wondering....

Thanks


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

vB is much easier! Can't wait to see the new site.


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 3 2010, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892140


> I am a teensy bit confused. I don't know anything about VBulletin. Will it change the format of SM? Like will the categories still be the same and how we post threads and stuff. Just wondering....
> 
> Thanks [/B]


Jennifer,

vB is a different software platform. It will change the look of the site you are use to seeing but we're trying to keep things (in terms of looks) as similar as possible. The categories will all be here still. The posting history - all here. It'll take a little patience to get use to but it's worth it. For more info on vBulletin, visit their website. I think it's vBulletin.org or .com.

Yung


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yung - will you have a cheat sheet or "job aid" (yes, I'm a trainer) for us to help us navigate through the new layout? Even if it's just a Word doc that you link to the site that would be helpful.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

QUOTE (admin @ Mar 3 2010, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892158


> QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 3 2010, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892140





> I am a teensy bit confused. I don't know anything about VBulletin. Will it change the format of SM? Like will the categories still be the same and how we post threads and stuff. Just wondering....
> 
> Thanks [/B]


Jennifer,

vB is a different software platform. It will change the look of the site you are use to seeing but we're trying to keep things (in terms of looks) as similar as possible. The categories will all be here still. The posting history - all here. It'll take a little patience to get use to but it's worth it. For more info on vBulletin, visit their website. I think it's vBulletin.org or .com.

Yung
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank You  

Would it be possible to have a thread pinned somewhere where we can ask questions if we need help?


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Mar 3 2010, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892207


> Yung - will you have a cheat sheet or "job aid" (yes, I'm a trainer) for us to help us navigate through the new layout? Even if it's just a Word doc that you link to the site that would be helpful.[/B]



I will try my best to have something prepared over the weekend. It will most likely entail the most commonly used features.

Yung


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

QUOTE (JenniferHope423 @ Mar 3 2010, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892242


> Would it be possible to have a thread pinned somewhere where we can ask questions if we need help?[/B]


We will create a new forum area entirely devoted for tech support and feedback on the vB conversion.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i just want to say, hopefully Yung wont get mad at me :biggrin: i have seen the sneak peak of the new layout and I think everyone will be very happy with it, everything is still there, posts, threads, avatars, pictures, the new picture album area is much better than this one, we will help in any way we can to make this as smooth as possible :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think anyone will need a manual or cheat sheet. Here's the best example I can think of.....
Have you ever driven somebody elses car?....or got a new car? You probably didn't need any special instructions. The basics are the same, just a few different features. In this case, it's like upgrading from a Kia to a BMW.


----------



## Chris Allen (Jan 8, 2010)

P.S. - I'd be willng to help on a tech team if you need.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not all that familiar with VB, but it looks like it will be quite similar to what we already have (only with upgrades?).

Personally, I HAAAAATE having to host images, so having the ability to use attachments is wonderful. Hosting images is a huge hassle. I like that attachments will show up as thumbnails (generous sized thumbnails it looks like), because when looking through other people's picture posts, sometimes I only want to look at a couple of photos without having to scroll way down the page. I like the option of being able to click on them to open them to a larger size.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm glad for the conversion.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The only issue I have with this forum is that it is the only one I belong to, or have ever seen, in years of being online, that does not allow you to edit your posts after the fact unless you are a paying member. Not all of us have the finances for these things.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 7 2010, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893222


> The only issue I have with this forum is that it is the only one I belong to, or have ever seen, in years of being online, that does not allow you to edit your posts after the fact unless you are a paying member. Not all of us have the finances for these things.[/B]


I have to agree with you -- non-paying members have what seems like 30 seconds to edit a post before it's permanent. I remember on several occasions I have gone back to edit a post (right away) and once I'm done typing it and push the button, it's too late. lol


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Mar 7 2010, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893227


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 7 2010, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893222





> The only issue I have with this forum is that it is the only one I belong to, or have ever seen, in years of being online, that does not allow you to edit your posts after the fact unless you are a paying member. Not all of us have the finances for these things.[/B]


I have to agree with you -- non-paying members have what seems like 30 seconds to edit a post before it's permanent. I remember on several occasions I have gone back to edit a post (right away) and once I'm done typing it and push the button, it's too late. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's annoying if you posted something and want to go back and give an update the following day. I've never had to deal with this in all of the forums I've ever belonged to, except for this one.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 7 2010, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893235


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Mar 7 2010, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893227





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 7 2010, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893222





> The only issue I have with this forum is that it is the only one I belong to, or have ever seen, in years of being online, that does not allow you to edit your posts after the fact unless you are a paying member. Not all of us have the finances for these things.[/B]


I have to agree with you -- non-paying members have what seems like 30 seconds to edit a post before it's permanent. I remember on several occasions I have gone back to edit a post (right away) and once I'm done typing it and push the button, it's too late. lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's annoying if you posted something and want to go back and give an update the following day. I've never had to deal with this in all of the forums I've ever belonged to, except for this one.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I have to agree as well. I understand the benefits of being a paying member, but that options seems like it should be available to everyone. Sometimes I have a typo and it is nice to fix it. On another thread, I just noticed the other day that I added an extra "S" to the the word "as" OOPS! When I realized it, there was no fixing it! :blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well for some reason I kind of 'half' expected seeing the new format when I logged on this morning. I have to admit I'm kind of disappointed. :blush:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

vB conversion is taking place tonight (usually in the wee hours of the morning). If you try to access SM tomorrow, you will see a maintenance page alerting you to check back in a number of hours.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Is this why the forum doesn't look anything like it used to now? 
I am missing how it used to look and found the old way much nicer.:blink:
Five years being here...I find this new look very disappointing.


----------

